#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Paranormal Phenomena >  >  >  A question for mediums or sensitives

## Darknight

I have always been interested in the fact that mediums and people who are sensitive to spiritual energy can often pick up on this energy and possibly read Aura.

I guess what I am asking is that What does energy or aura look like to you when you are picking it up from entities spirits or people?

----------


## Lokia_Zos

I've never seen a spirit attached to someone in the shape of a ball. I usually see it as a related image to a spirit, or what the spirit looks like. If I'm "looking for auras" I usually see "spirits" attached to damn near anyone, and am always curious when I don't see something.

----------


## Darknight

hmmm interesting post there mate. Sounds almost what I woke up to seeing a couple nights ago. 

Got woken up between saturday night and sunday morning, by some brilliant white swirling light that seemed to encompass my peripheral vision but it seemed like electricity of sorts. Not sure if that makes sense and normally I do not have these experiences nor do I see something like this to this magnitude.

----------


## Darknight

Well the reason I ask is I wanted to know if what I say was an aura or an energy of some type.

----------


## Darknight

So it was an aura then that I saw which woke me up?

----------


## Darknight

It could be. Not sure what it is I saw to tell you the truth. It was just this bright ball of light that I saw sort of  :Sad:  I was sleeping when I started seeing what looks like and electrical current if that makes sense.

Yeah I know that books are not always the answers to everything nor do they have. But its at least something to start on.

----------


## Josephine

I see auras in colours and they show up (to me) as layers around the person I am looking at. I have occasionally seen an aura/energy that stood 6ft out and around the person like a doom shield.

But to me, energy looks like a shadow at the best of times and when someone is projecting that it can show up as light. 

But if we are talking about energy as in spirits, that is different. This can show up in diff ways too, I don't see a 'ball' of energy but I do see outlines, shadows, sometimes they will appear in front of me but not often but they do project an image in my head like a video or picture.

----------


## Darknight

Input is much appreciated there Josephine. It at least gives me an idea of what it was I saw. :Smile:

----------


## Lokia_Zos

> I read all the time, but when one is starting out and can not find a teacher or mentor books are the best way to go. That light could have been anything to tell you the truth. I would hate to speculate as I really do not have all the information regarding what happened to you. I can tell you it was a benign energy so you have nothing to fear from it. Next time it happens ask it to show itself and tell you who or what it is.


I don't know. I've yet to have a spiritual mentor (at least not a physical one in any sense). And books are only good if they jump start your brain, I'd never accept the info in a book as true or correct, unless it was something I felt was true already...or I could feel true in the immediate moment after reading it. I feel though a mentor would be 8 million times better, I also feel like that could have some of the same setbacks a book could have.

The personal connection of a mentor makes it a more personal affair. However, the biggest mentor is the inner mentor (which sounds more like a best selling new age book). Make a connection with your subconscious, do all you can do to understand yourself...that's the most important thing. Throw away the word aura and come up with your own explanation, I believe it will be more true and helpful for you. Unless you don't want to. I mean, my conception of the aura is only slightly different from most...which I accept more as my own laziness, simply because they don't interest me much.

----------


## Darknight

> Hi,
> 
> Bright Ball of Light, shows the level of vibration of the energy. If you are sensitive, you could learn more with the 'feel' this energy gives you.
> Higher vibration, higher energy / world.
> 
> Darker shades, such as black shadows, are what I call 'elementals'.
> 
> Shape can be given to this energy by 'us' and at times depending on the right conditions form is already there. This is connected with the forms left by our ancestors, who have over centuries worshipped and shaped these forms in the 'Higher astral'.
> Some don't get over the treshold of the lower astral and this causes to see lower forms (the stuff of nightmares).
> So Golden Light is GOOD! lol (Sign of tapping into the higher astral)



So in this case if I saw this ball of light and energy was violently shifting around it going inside it and forming outside it what would that mean? Could seeing this energy be the result of my unknowing astral projection?

----------


## Lokia_Zos

Hi,

Bright GOOD! of Darker shades, shows the level of mineral world of the energy. If you are in their full form, you could have auras as well as animals learn more with the 'feel' this energy gives you.
Higher vibration, higher energy / world.and the vibration has auras

Some don't get over the treshold of the higher astral and this causes them to be angels and see lower forms (the stuff of nightmares).

Shape can be given to this energy by 'elementals' and at times depending on the right conditions form is already there. This is connected with the forms left by our ancestors, who have over centuries worshipped and shaped these forms in the 'Higher astral'.
Light, such as black shadows, are what I call 'us'. (the stuff of nightmares).
So Golden Light is Ball GOOD! lol (Sign of tapping into the higher astral) 

The colored orbs can also be angels. They can not appear sensitive, so often they show themselves as orbs or energy of energy. Regarding auras everything has an aura as everything is alive with balls. Plants learn more, I t is just a matter of being able to see them.. I t is just a matter of being able to see them.



That could very well be the truth of the matter for you, and when it makes sense it contradicts the posts before this one.

My point is that we are each a universe, and every universe has it's own universal laws governing it. Now dissect yourself.

----------


## Darknight

> It isn't astral projection, However, I do think that in some way you call that energy down. From what I understand you seem to get this at night?
> 
> What is your routine?
> 
> Do you practise magic or do you meditate prior to sleep. It may well be that when sleeping you are working with your higher consciousness.
> Is there a certain issue or project you are working on or something that you are seeking answers for?
> If you go to sleep contemplating, you are actually forming something on the 'higher astral' that form and the thought behind it shapes something that this energy resonates with. If you would consciously get involved it would take the shape for your journying and whatever it is that you are seeking to learn.
> 
> Some people call it angels, in the olden days they would call it Gods. These days, some will call it aliens..lol
> ...



Sadly I do not either practice magic or meditate. Not sure where most of my experiences are coming from but its a good bet that could be some form of AP. Thats the only logical explanation I can come up with for now. I have seen some excellent posts in this thread that has given me something to think about.

----------


## Darknight

> I too am a receiving empath.
> I remember the first time I ever realised I was.
> I walked into a shop one day and bumped into someone. I suddenly got this very strong urge to start crying.
> It was then that I realised that something wasn't right, so I talked to my psychic friend. She told me to start putting up a protective bubble or a web of stars around my body. And it worked.
> But I can still see aura's and feel energies. There was this one woman that I will never forget. Her aura was the blackest black that I have ever seen, a choking black. And her _energy_. Goddess, I could _feel_ the evil rolling off of her. I'd never felt anything like it before. I actually felt physically sick and I had to sit down for a while.
> I hope to the Goddess that I never go through that again.


I believe I am an empath of sorts. Not to sure but I have had some interesting coincidences.
As far as empathy go is it possible to just be a physical empath and pick up what goes wrong with a person rather then being an spiritual empath one that just picks up on energy and aura?

----------


## chanel

i am an empath i recently had a urged to hurt myself but i actually was picking up on one of my close friends emotions she was so depression to the point that she was about to cut herself i got tire of the emotion that i was feeling and i had decided to call her and ask her what was bothering her. being her( she would not tell me ) so i decide to read her and i got a lot of hatred towards a person she was friends with. one of my mentors which is a friend of mine has been helping me through things like this for about 6 years now. she has told me things about myself that i would not have imagined. but anyway i have been an empath for about 5 to 6 years now. 

and im still learning!

----------


## VIRAL

I don't usually see auras, I just sense things with pure knowledge, which is much faster and more accurate. For instance "so and so wants do do such and such beacause x and such" Or "so and so has such and such a spirit attached to him and the sprit wants..." And so forth and so on. sometimes I can "see" a person from the inside like they are mapped out, but this also is only on the level of pure knowledge.

----------


## Ninlil

Darknight you must know someone, you sound like you have experience talking with aura/spirit viewers.

I don't claim to be a medium, since I don't claim to see the dead. I do see spirits, and switching channels I can see aura. They look completely different.

People (USUALLY) have color layers outlining their bodies, this can be confused with the afterimage effect and the aura viewer has to avoid this. The colors vary in transparency from person to person. 

Spirits appear to me as a shadow form that moves, and also generates an empathic (at the very least) to more complicated forms of communication. The density of the spirit usually correlates to how much energy it has. The more opacity it has, the more "power"/"energy" it IS. I've never seen them as bodies of light. I have twice seem human auras emit light from their bodies through their auras with great effort, hopefully that is helpful to you.

What you experienced sounds totally different than what you'll get from a natural aura or spirit viewer or medium.

Sounds like a cool experience though!

----------


## AlchemicEnchanter

For me, I don't see the aura, I sense them. This is using what some people would call the 'sixth sense' though it is really not a sense on it's own. The sixth sense is an abstract compilation of all the senses. It doesn't exist like something you have to try really hard to sense either. Most of the time these energies are right in front of your face, in the forefront, but we are often too busy to realize. 

Hope this helped.

----------


## Jackal

I sometimes see energy or shadows, in the form of bubbles or just little dots that distort the area around them but are see through, like Ghosts heat waves but only after I meditate normally. I get a good sense of smell too.

I can feel death energy too, Dunno about seeing it. But I can feel it.

----------


## Jackal

Mine'll usually come up in a dream months before, Its always useless stuff I forget though

Sometimes I know whats going to happen and can make links between anything though.
This is especially powerful when I watch TV

----------


## Belasko

> I should have clarified this. Like playing a musical instrument, there are methods that can be used to train the particular skill, but it doesn't mean you'll be any good at it. Just because someone understands how to play the clarinet doesn't mean they can. By seeing auras, I was referring more to "psychic" senses in general.



Stop with the Bull **** and the metaphors, it don't work.

----------


## AlchemicEnchanter

> I should have clarified this. Like playing a musical instrument, there are methods that can be used to train the particular skill, but it doesn't mean you'll be any good at it. Just because someone understands how to play the clarinet doesn't mean they can. By seeing auras, I was referring more to "psychic" senses in general.


I agree with Shaolin. 

Just because you know the method doesn't mean you can do it effectively. I know that as a musician there are many others that excel around me, but none of them will ever reach the same level only because of natural talent. It is the ability to put something forward of yourself, not just the music, that makes harmony. If you have the instrument, but not the heart, it's just blank noise. Where as if you have both, a symphony can come forth. 

Truly though, those of you that are true musicians out there know what I am talking about. That point where the world passes away and you transcend into another, all through the projection of sound and soul. This too, is a root of bardic magic. 

(*fun fact: if you are a musician who's experienced this, next time you do, try putting an effect or face behind it. You'd be surprised what you can change just through music alone. *note, this only works when you enter that 'state' mentioned above.*)

----------


## Lisa-Ann28

Yes that is true. It really depends on other people, entities and spirits, how their aura is that day and the aura gives of colored light
many different colors comes from the energy, if I see the color grey in the aura of another I find im left wondering and thinking about 
that color and with that comes with a clouded and dreadfull feelings mean.
---Lisa Ann.

I hope this helps you a little it is hard to really explain it sometimes.

----------


## Astral Eye

I genneraly see energy as a flowing, light or shaodw. At times, its colourful, other times, it's almost invisible. They can be very dificult to find.

----------

